# Transfer box removal !



## Richvv6 (Jun 7, 2014)

In the process of removing the transfer box due to failure ,, 
Come unstuck with the two top bolts that connect it to the gearbox 
Anyone removed it themselves and if so any tips or ideas how to get those bolts out ??
Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You may have too loosen the subframe to gain access from underneath.
The top bolt closest to the engine is difficult to get a socket onto and you may have to use an Allen key type socket tool.
You can get to the bolts from above but you may have to remove the inlet plenum to free access up.

This job is not the easiest as other parts need to be removed to gain access.
I would recommend doing it from underneath as the transfer box will ease out with the subframe main bolts removed and held on with the the ARB connections and also removing one side wishbone bolts at the wheel (3)
I have a spare transfer case if your stuck..

Steve


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

As Steve has said subframe off will give you more room and it isn't the most fun jobs. Good luck


----------



## Lego (Sep 28, 2008)

Going to echo dropping the subframe, plus, have someone in the drivers side wheel arch, ratchet and enough extensions to reach. Then you can just guide them in from the top (Remove charge pipe you should reach them)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Im waiting on john to up my character count to publish a clutch how-to. Its got a detailed description of removal of the transfer box in it.

Should have it up soon.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lego said:


> Going to echo dropping the subframe, plus, have someone in the drivers side wheel arch, ratchet and enough extensions to reach. Then you can just guide them in from the top (Remove charge pipe you should reach them)


Hopefully going by the OPs username he has a V6 and no charge pipe.. :roll:
Exhaust may be in the way as well..just thinking about it.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=694657


----------



## TylerTT21 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I have my 04 tt quattro 1.8 on the hoist with my transmission out, as I blew my clutch slave cylinder on a road trip. I was able to power shift the rest of the way to my destination but got a tow home just to be safe. The Slave cylinder has been replaced, however I do have a concern that I thought someone could shed some light on.

My partner on this job (my father in law) who is a mechanic,was attempting to remove the transfer case from the transmission. This was not necessary as we got the trans out with it still attached, however he insisted on removing it to make it easier to bolt back to engine. This was a huge mistake. After removing the bolts he started trying to separate with a pry bar and a hammer without knowing to remove the 6mm hex bolt down the shaft of the passenger side drive flange. He managed to separate the transfer case close to a cm. enough so that the oil leaked out and I could see the green seals. By the time I pulled up the info, and realised what had happend it was too late, so we just bolted it back together and put the trans back on the engine.

So, my question is, forcing the transfer case to separate from the transmission about a cm (as far as it would go) with that hex bolt still tightened in there, what kind of damage could I have done here? To my transfer case, gear box, transmission? And should I continue to assemble the car or stop?

I apologize for the long first time post.

Thanks.


----------

